

What are the coolest startup culture hacks you've heard of? - jonnym1ller
http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-are-the-coolest-startup-culture-hacks-youve-heard-of/answer/Jonny-Miller?__snids__=119958189&__nsrc__=2

======
fatjokes
Slightly off topic:

I use to be an avid Quora user until I got sick of the circle-jerk and became
offended by some of their privacy-invading practives. I deactivated my
acount--- _deactivated_ , not deleted, because deleting is not an option.
Deactivation is basically temporary (they keep your data, and you even get
notifications stored).

Anyway, did this happen to anyone else: when I clicked the link, it
automatically reactivated my account.

~~~
codezero
If you want your account deleted email privacy@quora.com with a request and
it'll be deleted entirely.

